# Baxter!



## EdinburghCamper (Sep 13, 2008)

Hi guys,

Thought I would share our new addition, Baxter! He will be joing Basil on the next motorhome trip! He is a 10 week old King Charles Cavalier. Love him and Basil to bits! Wife is keen too 

I hope you enjoy

1









2









3









4









5









6: Basil taking advantage of the new heat source 









7: One of Basil, when he was the same age!!









Basil and Baxter say....WOOF!

Gary.


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

Hi Gary. Welcome to Baxter he looks lovely - cute doesn't cover it  

Your pictures as usual do him full justice.

Thanks

Sue


----------



## EdinburghCamper (Sep 13, 2008)

Suenliam said:


> Hi Gary. Welcome to Baxter he looks lovely - cute doesn't cover it
> 
> Your pictures as usual do him full justice.
> 
> ...


Aww thanks 

Going to go home and try and get some creative portraits of him, before he is too big! Lovely subject.

Gary.


----------



## Mikemoss (Sep 5, 2005)

What a little darling! And great pics too. Hope you have many happy years together.


----------



## lindyloot (May 20, 2007)

What a beautiful pup. 
Lin


----------



## damondunc (Feb 14, 2006)

Baxter is tooo cute , lovely piccies of him and Basil


----------



## Freddiebooks (Aug 9, 2008)

Didn't think cats liked to travel too much.


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Aw both are lovely.............what cuties.


----------



## dannimac (Jun 8, 2008)

Aaaawwwwww!!!

And excellent photos too

D


----------



## EdinburghCamper (Sep 13, 2008)

Thanks guys,

If anyone needs convincing about getting one of these wee chaps, I say go for it. Such a joy to have around. They are energetic WHEN required, but will happily sit on your lap and snore for hours 

Cute wee chums.

Gary.


----------



## annetony (May 1, 2005)

AAWWW he is sooooo cute, they are little bundles of fun aren't they, 

Keep the piccys coming 

mine is 17 months old now and so loving, she just wants to be with me--especially if I am eating :lol: :lol: :lol: 


I agree with the Cavillers being a perfect breed espeially with kids, my Daughter has 2 and I have 1, they are fantastic with the kids, 

I wouldn't be without mine and of course Rusty my mongrel who is 17 

that doesn't mean I think that other breeds are less suitable, just my preference 


Anne


----------



## patnles (Oct 26, 2006)

What a pretty little pup.
CKC would be on my list if I didn't have another lab. I need to do a lot more research though as I've had labs all my life and love everything about them but I don't know much about other breeds. 
I really like the look of the CKCs and one would be much more manageable than a lab.


----------



## EdinburghCamper (Sep 13, 2008)

Spend a few hours today experimenting with various shots. These two are my faves from the efforts. Missed the focus on Basil's eye on the Donkey shot...

Hope you enjoy! 

1









2









If anyone is interested in the steps I take during the photo shoot and post processing, feel free to ask.

Gary


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

Hiya Gary he is absolutely gorgeous. Got our new wee puppy at end of Dec and he is growing like a weed. As always loooooooove the pics!!!!


----------



## EdinburghCamper (Sep 13, 2008)

carolgavin said:


> Hiya Gary he is absolutely gorgeous. Got our new wee puppy at end of Dec and he is growing like a weed. As always loooooooove the pics!!!!


You are only a few miles away, if you want those photos give me a shout 

Have you got any online at the moment?

Gary.


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

EdinburghCamper said:


> carolgavin said:
> 
> 
> > Hiya Gary he is absolutely gorgeous. Got our new wee puppy at end of Dec and he is growing like a weed. As always loooooooove the pics!!!!
> ...


Hi Gary they are in me album Linkie Here definately not as good as yours!!!! Am struggling to take good ones cos he is black! Would still loooove to have you do some pics for me. Just anytime you have a spare bit of time would be great. Send me PM when you are available hunny!


----------



## EdinburghCamper (Sep 13, 2008)

carolgavin said:


> EdinburghCamper said:
> 
> 
> > carolgavin said:
> ...


He is absolutely adorable. I bet he is hard to shoot, totally black, making the details hard to record. Would be fun though, good practice too 

Gary.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Baxter*

Ah - now you are spoiling us - not just a lovely dog but great pics too!

Hope he settles in OK.

Russell


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

Ahhhh, what a wee cutie, he looks so innocent - :lilangel: 

Hezbez


----------

